# nasty flinch when on the line



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Been there, done that. Still do it occasionally. It's like a little jerk or flinch that causes the shot to break a nanosecond before or after it should. 

In my case it's from loss of focus on the target. My focue would switch to the back end to check on why the release wasn't going off.

To get to 300 there are several things you have to have. Three that applied to me are:

- The ability to focus completely on the X and trust the rest of my shot to run subconsciously. 
- The discipline to allow myself to only shoot good shots. If a shot is going bad, let down. 
- Conficence in your shot.

There are more, but these were the ones that I had to work on the most (and am still working on them every day)

The only way I know of to get over this is the blank bale and bridge program that Len Cardinale developed. It takes time and discipline, but it will work. Use it to built a solid shot sequence and total trust in your subconscious shot execution.

Allen


----------



## LeeIndy (Jan 28, 2011)

so what your telling me is to stop shooting at targets until everything behind the sight operates on its own.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

sounds like you got good advice from aread.you got T-P.,,:chicken01:,,I see this flinching a lot...the trigger on the release must be firm. with NO slop, or play[ a trigger that moves before it goes off.] i see a lot of students that start flinching, because the release isnt set right...or they are reaching for it.or punching.it ..:cool2:


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

LeeIndy said:


> so what your telling me is to stop shooting at targets until everything behind the sight operates on its own.


Not necessarily, it's totally up to you. It will just take longer to control the flinch. Shooting the bale and bridge exclusively is the most effective way and it's a lot faster than mixing in target shooting. But, this is up to you and what you want to accomplish in archery. I don't know your situation and even if I did, I wouldn't presume to dictate goals for you.

One thing - if you do decide to shoot targets, avoid caring about where your arrow lands. Just try to shoot good form and your score is what it is. This is so you don't tense up while you are on the line. Keep in mind "Form Over Score". Judge it to be a great shot if you didn't flinch, no matter where the arrow landed.

Also, extend your follow through a little. What often happens to cause a flinch is that our mind finishes the shot when the release breaks. Then when the pressure is on, it anticipates the shot a little until you are finishing the shot before the release breaks. 

Practice follow through so that you are mentally ending the shot well after the arrow is gone. There is a video of Terry Ragsdale and Eric Hall in a shoot off on the Archeryhistory.com website:

http://www.archeryhistory.com/archers/archers.htm

Watch how their release hands follow through to very close to the same place every time. If you can do that on every shot, you will go a long way to curing your flinch.

Good luck,
Allen

PS: I just read your into post. Thank you for your service in the middle east. :thumbs_up 
Feel free to send me a PM if you have any questions. Allen


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2010)

Agree with Aread theys a saying SHOOT YOUR FORM.This means if you do the scores will take care of themselves.Do some bail work i think you'll find it gratifying to just feel the shoot.Stay mentally hooked up through conclusion and this will also help your follow through.X2 on your service Thank You and Good Luck.


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

What help me the most is my shot process. Break it down. Go through it on every shot. Sound pain staking - but it works.

Hey guys, Im back.


----------

